# Fluant girls @ Arron Watson



## dabossgonzo

both will be at DSO 5/11 anybody going?
As usual we will have the pit fired up and plenty of cold beer so drop by and visit!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Man I wish I was going! But I had already made plans to meet some friends at GS


----------



## Hotrod

We may go. Ill let you know bro


----------



## TIMBOv2

Be sure to share pics and videos of the flaunt girls


----------



## Tail'in around

I'm gonna try and make it out myself. Hopefully work lets me sneak away!


----------



## berto

What's the big deal with the flaunt girls? I've seen them on that saloon show and they just danced around.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*no idea*



berto said:


> What's the big deal with the flaunt girls? I've seen them on that saloon show and they just danced around.


I can't think of one single good reason I would like to see em........... but I can think of a whole bunch of bad ones!!!!!

I know I am just an old prevert (pervert before they were ever invinted).

http://www.trutv.com/shows/full-throttle-saloon/videos/the-flaunt-girls.html


----------



## Reloder28

Charm is deceitful & beauty is vain but a woman who fears the Lord shall be praised.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

I just wonder if the good Lord would like the Flaunt gals?

I think he would. Why make all that beauty and hide it?


----------



## iridered2003

but, will they get dirty? thats the question.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Daboss,
Due to a change in plans it looks like we'll be going to DSO Saturday. Hope to see you up there.


----------



## letsgofishbro

We will be out there it's the wife lady's birthday


----------



## dabossgonzo

*DSO*

my cell 832 347-3397 give me a shout or text when yall get out there. 
Don't carry the phone while I am riding but my bedlined truck with two orange tents will be set up. 
We will have plenty of meat cooking right after the concert and a few cold beers so come on over.

**** Can AM is still in the shop getting warranty work done but I will have the faithful brute force and rancher out there.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Letsgo, tell your wife Happy Birthday! We'll be celebrating our 21 anniversary . Daboss, I'll give ya a call, we should be there Saturday around 10 am.


----------



## letsgofishbro

da boss well e out there and well stop by. 4rods i will tell her and congrats and happy anniversary to yall as well. We will be out there with a white ranger a new 900 red ranger a 900 green with red suspension that belongs to bluefury and some more bikes. I will be on a sportsman850 thats red


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

We'll be coming in a white chevy 2500 cc 4x4 and as you can see we'll be in a silver Teryx, with a few ATV riders. I am trying to get a couple of another friends to go. They ride a rzr and the other a T4. Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*bigger*

I am gonna need a bigger pit! lol
Come on all we will have a blast and plenty of meat to toss on the pit.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

I always bring my gas grill with us, we usually do hot dogs or hamburgers. Sometimes one of the guys will bring a serprise meat . ya never know.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*road kill*

Road kill is best!!!

Not sure if we are going tonight or in the morning but we will be there. 
Smoked sausage, chicken and pork steaks are on the menu.


----------



## rebelangler

wish i could make it but im stuck out in the middle of the gulf at the present moment and wont be back in until the 16th..y'all have fun and enjoy..

Brian


----------



## dabossgonzo

*where*



4Rodsfishing said:


> We'll be coming in a white chevy 2500 cc 4x4 and as you can see we'll be in a silver Teryx, with a few ATV riders. I am trying to get a couple of another friends to go. They ride a rzr and the other a T4. Hope to see everyone out there.


4rods where do you live? That house across the street with the A-frame really looks familiar but I can't remember from where.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Scarsdale area in Houston, behind the Vatero station.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Hopefully the weather will clear up in the morning so we will be able to have some fun.


----------



## Ducatibilt

I'm guessing y'all wont have any issues with dust this weekend!

Have fun and take some pics for those of us that can't make it!


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Gonzo I haven't got the front diff fixed on the polaris yet. I did find out if I leave it in 4 wheel the front diff/right side doesn't lock up---You think I should chance it and see what happens? I really don't care to read trails. Just unload and head to the stage for a couple of hours really


----------



## dabossgonzo

*knew it*



4Rodsfishing said:


> Scarsdale area in Houston, behind the Vatero station.


No wonder it looks familiar we are neighbors, I live right off Scarsdale (well yost) on Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## texasnra11

where do they have the concerts now, i know they had to move them because of the rv park and noise disturbance? can you still bring a boat to them?


----------



## Blue Fury

Ill be there in my 900 as John said. Don't be shy to stop and say Hi.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*no idea*



Shin-Diggin said:


> Gonzo I haven't got the front diff fixed on the polaris yet. I did find out if I leave it in 4 wheel the front diff/right side doesn't lock up---You think I should chance it and see what happens? I really don't care to read trails. Just unload and head to the stage for a couple of hours really


No idea but it seems it would be better to leave it in 2 wd instead of 4wd. 
If it were me I would ride it but then again I might be buying even more parts next week!

If you just wanna do the concert drive the truck down there


----------



## dabossgonzo

*can't tell ya*



texasnra11 said:


> where do they have the concerts now, i know they had to move them because of the rv park and noise disturbance? can you still bring a boat to them?


I haven't been back since they moved it so not sure if thsi is correct or not but I was told it is now by the lake.... if that is true you can't see it from the river anymore.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Seems to work fine in 4x4 or at least it worked fine for a ride to the beer store the other night!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*and*



Shin-Diggin said:


> Seems to work fine in 4x4 or at least it worked fine for a ride to the beer store the other night!


Beer store.... and you didn't stop by the house and share...wth?


----------



## letsgofishbro

Me and the wife own a house on scarsdale between highway 3 and 45 we rent it out well be moving over that way mid july. wekk see yall out there around 1 tomorrow.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

letsgofishbro said:


> Me and the wife own a house on scarsdale between highway 3 and 45 we rent it out well be moving over that way mid july. wekk see yall out there around 1 tomorrow.


I hope its the rent house by me! Taliban's with to many cars blocking the street


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Looks like we live in same are, we should get together more often when we go mudding so we can have a good size group. Anyways here is my number call or text when yawl get to DSO tomorrow 832-347-0850. Weather permitting we should be there around 10- 10:30 in the morning, Hope to beat the crowd.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Nope thats not me my father in law and brother in law live there.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*heck yes*



4Rodsfishing said:


> Looks like we live in same are, we should get together more often when we go mudding so we can have a good size group. Anyways here is my number call or text when yawl get to DSO tomorrow 832-347-0850. Weather permitting we should be there around 10- 10:30 in the morning, Hope to beat the crowd.


If folks would post there ride plans on here we could usually get a good size group.


----------



## Hotrod

Im gonna see what the weather looks like in the morning


----------



## Bryan24

Im gonna try to make it out there by noon, da boss ill give you a call on the way out there if thats cool. first time going to DSO for me


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Looks like it's going to be a fun day at DSO today


----------



## dabossgonzo

*yep*



Bryan24 said:


> Im gonna try to make it out there by noon, da boss ill give you a call on the way out there if thats cool. first time going to DSO for me


why heck yes call me..... we are running a little later than expected I got jumped by a pool table and bottle of crown last night and they didn't leave me alone till 4AM but we will be there around noon.


----------



## Bryan24

Didn't get to make it out... Babysitter canceled on us last minute. Going out there today for a few hours though


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

*Dso 5-11*

Gonzo,
Had a great time with you and your crew. Thanks for your help when we had the teryx on its side:bounce:. Sorry we didn't hook up after the concert but some of the people we were parked by started fighting with other people around them so we didn't stay to long. We need to hook up again


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

*Dso 5-11*

Here's a few pictures of the fun we had.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*4rods*

had a dang good time with yall and can't wait to do it again. 
We didn't ride much after the concert I kept having the overheating issue with the Brute and then teh battery died on the Honda.... sheshhhhh the boat is in teh shop, the Can Am is in teh shop and I have two ATV's at the house to work on so its gonna be a busy week!


----------



## Hotrod

Great time!!! We rode till 5 am


----------



## letsgofishbro

Man we had a blast out there. Place was so packed we didnt bump into any of yall had a hard enough time keeping the slower ones in my group with us. It was my wifes first ride now she wants a pink RZR. im doomed


----------



## Hotrod

letsgofishbro said:


> Man we had a blast out there. Place was so packed we didnt bump into any of yall had a hard enough time keeping the slower ones in my group with us. It was my wifes first ride now she wants a pink RZR. im doomed


Yeah, most people Ive seen there. No way could you miss my lit up Ranger. White crew with changing color light whips, and seats were changing colors also, and so were the head lights lol


----------



## letsgofishbro

Man I have no clue I was riding a red 850 XP with blue fury on his green ranger a buddy with a run down 08 white ranger and my other buddy's brand new red special edition ranger. I saw so many bikes I was in shock. Musta missed yours. I'm now trailer shopping so we can get a ranger.


----------

